# Festool Rotex 125 or 150?



## Judge (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey All,

Now that I'm full fledged into Festool fever (see CT Mini paired with Makita's tracksaw), I'm thinking about upgraded another saw dust creating monster (ROS).

My question: Should I go for the 125 or 150? I want to stay in one size range, as I don't want to spend my money on duplicate sheets (buying 36 grit 5" and 36 grit 6" paper), as I do plan to get additional sanders in the future.

I build everything from small to large projects if that helps anyone's consideration.

Thanks ahead of time.

Judge


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I just purchased the RO 125, but haven't had time to do anything but a test drive with it.

I liked the 5", just fit my hands better.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I also have the RO 125 and I like it a lot. I considered the RO 150, but that is a heavier tool (and a more expensive tool). On some bigger projects it would take a little less time with the 150, but I'm usually not in a hurry.

As an FYI - There is a great price on a used 150 on e-bay right now - - -

http://cgi.ebay.com/Festool-Rotex-RO-150-E-6-Random-Orbital-Sander-/230521148769?pt=Sanders_Sandblasters&hash=item35ac219561#ht_500wt_928

It looks like it has been used quite a bit but these tools are built to last forever. Note that this is a pervious version of the RO 150.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pretty good deal on ebay. This one looks like it is new - - but it is used and, therefore, cheaper. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FESTOOL-RO-150-FEQ-Plus-USA-w-SYSTAINER-CASE-NICE-/180557607526?pt=Sanders_Sandblasters&hash=item2a0a127266#ht_934wt_1139


----------



## Judge (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Rich,

thanks for the links and advice. I'm still debating. I think I'll have to do a couple of "extra" jobs in order to pay for this new toy.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the 150 and love love love it!

Because of the rotax feature I almost never use 80 grit, i'm usually working with walnut,cherry,maple ususally starting at 150 grit, I can only imagine how much it would tear off using a 36grit disc!!!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I also have the 150 and find it to be indispensible. The only caution is that you need to hold it firmly as it can turn some strong rpm's. plus being on the larger size then the 125. Most of the time I use it instead of getting my belt sander (60 grit on the faster cutting setting)....then you can hit the switch and go to lighter sanding….I like the larger disc area. I would also recommend that whether you get the 125 or 150 that you have the festool vac and use it attached….It saves tons of sandpaper changes….and leaves no dust on the project to cause scratch lines.


----------



## Judge (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Did you use the Rotex in comparison to the ETS? I'm wondering if the rotex is worth the extra $ compared to just their standard ROS.


----------



## extremehobbiest (Mar 23, 2010)

I have both the older model RO150 and a newer model ETS150/3. The Rotex is much more aggressive than the ETS and has pretty much replaced my belt sander. I use the Rotex for grits up to 80 and the ETS for everything greater. The orbit on the Rotex is 5mm versus the 3mm for the ETS150/3. Another alternative might be to get the ETS150/5 which has a 5mm orbit.


----------



## Judge (Apr 30, 2009)

Extremehobbiest,

Like everyone, I'm trying to get the most bang for my buck. Now that I've been researching a little more I'm thinking of ETS might be a better path.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Judge, depends on whether you are doing more finish sanding….The ETS is more for finish sanding then anything else. I use the Rotex to get up to around 150 and perhaps 220 grits….but it is a bit too aggressive to get the surface to finish application. I have a Bosch for that…when it kicks the bucket I will replace with the ETS. The Bosch is a great tool though…and fits the festool dust collector hose like a glove. The real bonus of the Festool line is it's excellent dust collection….I can almost spray the surface after using the sander as there is barely any dust left…and you don't get the dust marks left by other sanders.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In addition to my RO 125 I also have the DTS 400 that I bought used on ebay. The DTS is like the ETS except it has a pointed front (the sanding pad looks like a clothes iron).

The RO sanders and the DTS/ETS sanders are completely different in design and purpose. As reggiek said, the ETS is a finishing sander that will not do a good job at removing material. The RO is excellent at removing material in the course mode and pretty good at finish work in the fine mode.

Base your decision on what you want to do.


----------

